# chuggachugga hardcore



## xmaggotx (Feb 24, 2010)

so i know most (if not all) people on here probably hate this ind of music, but i was wondering if there was anyone else into things like Gather, old Earth Crisis, Seven Generations, St, Unbroken, etc. ? obviously the whole "militant straightedge" thing is absurd and fucked up, but not all of this music reflects that ideology, and much of it is good regardless.


----------



## zacharias (Apr 16, 2010)

Dude just saw Death Before Dishonor for a second time and I loved them still, also bands like madball are the shit, I dont know why people into punk and metal wouldnt like it


----------

